
Alex Trebek returning to chemotherapy [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJd8p_1BYMg
======
CaliforniaKarl
The actual title of the YouTube video is "An Update from Alex | JEOPARDY!",
which I thought to be a bit vague.

